# Senior Food



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Is anyone feeding their older fluffs Senior Food? If so, how old was the fluff when you decided to change to Senior?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lynn, when I had my past babies, I did have them on a food that had stages, puppies, and then up to Seniors.

The food I have them on now, Addicition, is for all stages. 

That is such a great question, normally, the food you have your babies on, will tell you, what age to switch, to the next stage.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

No, Lynn. I'm not eating senior food yet. Thought I'd give myself a few more years.B) Oh, you mean our fluffs? :blush: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

We started feeding Alvin senior food at 10. But we disguised it and called it Senor (spanish) Food so he wouldn't know.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I put Rylee on senior food when she turned 7. She is now 9 years old.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

LuvMyBoys said:


> We started feeding Alvin senior food at 10. But we disguised it and called it Senor (spanish) Food so he wouldn't know.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Secret is on Senior and is doing fine. She has been on it for about 4 months. She will be 11 at the beginning of October.

Lacie will be 8 in at the end of October and I'm wondering if I should move her to Senior -- but, I do have trouble keeping weight on her, so might not.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Most senior foods are the equivalent to a "diet" food. Unless the dog is overweight, there is no reason to feed a commercial "senior" food. If the dog has a specific health issue then the food should be specific to that.


----------

